# Modesto MECA Show June 12th



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Here is the show flyer for the MECA SQ show on May 12th....

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/6-12-10CA.pdf


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

June 12th don't you mean?????? Lol


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I wish I could make this one... but I'm pretending to be a wedding DJ that day...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm going to try to make it, but I'm not 100% yet.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Gonna be fun regardless, just pure SQ at this one. Ohhh.....did I mention that this event has literally 1000 show cars??


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> Gonna be fun regardless, just pure SQ at this one. Ohhh.....did I mention that this event has literally 1000 show cars??




Yes Aubrey... I screwed up.... Saturday June 12th, and now that it has been moved to the west campus they have been able to expand their registerations for the main event so currently there is over 1600 pre registered vehicles for the car show itself and they have given the MECA portion of the show a prime spot right in the middle of the show in a well shaded area...... this even should be nice and fun for everybody...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Fred, do competitors have to pay to get into the show area if they are only there for MECA? Or will it be easy to get to where we need to park and compete?


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

bigabe said:


> I wish I could make this one... but I'm pretending to be a wedding DJ that day...


what are you going to do..back the bimmer up and crank the system?


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I'll park it in the church!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm out for this weekend. I just got notification that I'm flying to Europe this weekend instead and will be gone for 2 weeks. Sorry for backing out last minute. And even more sorry that I can't go up against Noel again. I heard his car is sounding GOOD right now.  Best of luck to everyone and I'll see you at the next one.

Zach


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Fred, do competitors have to pay to get into the show area if they are only there for MECA? Or will it be easy to get to where we need to park and compete?


Zach,

The entry fee gets you in.... One thing to note is that per the requirements of the show as this is a charity event... the entry fee's are $5 more than normal as $5 of every entry will go to the charities involved. So if oyu pay the registeration for the MECA event... you get into the show...

As far as where to go....

WHen you arrive at the event there will be signage for particpatants and signage for exhibitors... MECA competitors will go into the participatants line and when you get in line tell them you are there to enter for the MECA sound competition... There will be somebody at the gate to collect the entry fee's and boom... your in and we have an excelent spot in the show.... ior should I say... in the middle of the show with a lot of shade!!!!


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm out for this weekend. I just got notification that I'm flying to Europe this weekend instead and will be gone for 2 weeks. Sorry for backing out last minute. And even more sorry that I can't go up against Noel again. I heard his car is sounding GOOD right now.  Best of luck to everyone and I'll see you at the next one.
> 
> Zach


Ugh...... its ok to be scared Zach....  lol.... j/k.... be safe and enjoy the trip..


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Ugh...... its ok to be scared Zach....  lol.... j/k.... be safe and enjoy the trip..


 You can hear me shakin' in my boots from down there? Wow!! LOL! Thanks Fred. I hate that I can't make the show. I even totally rebuilt my dash pods this week!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry guys i have a prior commitment to be holding down a booth at the Club Lexus BOS meet in fremont tommorow.


b


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

so whos going I just found out about this last night.


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

I went on here just now, to look up the info (where to park, etc.). I'm heading out in about 10 min, should be there in about 40. Judging only, of course.


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

How'd it go? If I wasn't blasting around Infineon today I'd have gone.. parents live like 20 minutes away.


----------

